# Duda amplificador qsc mx700



## Arthas (Feb 7, 2011)

Compañeros del foro abro este tema ya que necesito que me ayudes a verificar si esta correcta la simulacion de este buen amplificador para ver si le sacamos el pcb para que todos lo tengamos y lo podamos construir adjunto el archivo en rar


saludes


----------



## tatajara (Feb 7, 2011)

y el archivo ?

se espumo  jajajajaja

saludos


----------



## Arthas (Feb 7, 2011)

Pido al moderador que elimine el archivo en rar del otro tema (poder qsc mx700) iniciado por jose soto para poder ubicarlo aqui 
saludos


----------



## Arthas (Feb 9, 2011)

aqui coloco el enlace 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/at...4&d=1296947068

gracias cacho
saludos


----------



## palomo (Feb 9, 2011)

Yyyyy el enlace no habre la voy abuscar con el buscado (valga la redundancia).


----------



## Arthas (Feb 9, 2011)

disculpen pero este si es el enlace de nuevo disculpas

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/at...4&d=1296947068


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Feb 9, 2011)

mmmmmm...
Pero en que formato esta, no lo puedo abrir


----------



## mark7612 (Feb 9, 2011)

puedes abrir con el programa proteus


----------



## Arthas (Feb 10, 2011)

mark7612 dijo:


> puedes abrir con el programa proteus


 
correcto con proteus lo puedes abrir 
saludos


----------



## Arthas (Mar 19, 2011)

al fin publico la qsc mx700 terminada en proteus no la he probado pero simulada salio de una ok adjunto pcb

Ver el archivo adjunto mx7001a.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto mx7001B.pdf

adjunto el listado de componentes de la misma cualquier duda comenten
saludos


----------



## TECHNIMIX (Abr 9, 2011)

hola arthas, te felicito por tu trabajo, es un buen ampli, de echo tengo 2 mx700 originales y ya tengo 9 años dandole . pero este driver que as creado esta muy bueno, seria perfecto si colocaras un dibujo de las conexiones de los tr y la fuente  y pues asi seria un completo GRAN PROYECTO! SALUDOS A TODOS


----------

